# found my barn owl :)



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

heya everyone im glad to say that after about 2 weeks of her being missing i have found my barn owl a few days ago, got a phone call from someone saying they had seen an owl fly around so i went over there with my girlfriend to check it out. when i got there i found her sitting on a post right next to one of my missing posters, almost as if she was saying right i had a holiday now lets go home.
i got closer to her and she flew off down the road so i ran after her as fast as i could i got close enough to get my net around her and half of it broke but i managed to get her into it and get her on the glove and take her home, she has resettled nicely and had a nice meal and drink


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Excellent news - restores your faith in the general public somewhat!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i didnt think anyone would read the posters i mean 3 of them got ripped off by people and torn up but there are still some good people out there


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Good result pal :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

im very upset to say that this morning i woke up and as i went to check on her and found her laying dead on the floor , i have no idea how this had happened i had her out with me last night and she was hopping and flying about as normal even came and flew onto my shoulder to sit there for a while, i think that she may have eaten something poisoned when she escaped i am really distraught about this and im going to phone the vets tomorrow to see if i can book a PM to find the causes


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

so sorry to hear that, thats so sad


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thankyou it felt so strange last night her not being out with me on my shoulder or snooping around my room before her bed time


----------

